# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2018 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Nyt pitäisi olla ainakin vedonlöyntikerrointen valossa erittäin tasainen ja toivottavasti mielenkiintoinen Tour. Tuli tehtyä aika kalliit ajajat, mutta ainakin luultavasti joutuu valitsemaan sen sijaan, että kaikilla olisi top 5 joukkueessa viimeisellä viikolla.

Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.


*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa*  (pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa ja ajajien lukumäärän 10:ssä). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Kilpailun kärkeen siirtyminen: 40-30-30-20 pistettä sille, joka pukee keltaisen-vihreän-pallon-valkoisen etapin jälkeen.
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Yritteliäin ajaja: 10 pistettä
Välikiri: 20-15-10-6-4-2 (se pistekiri, ei ensimmäisen viikon bonussekuntikiri)

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Pistekisa: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Mäkikisa: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Nuorten kisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

3500 - FROOME Chris
3500 - SAGAN Peter
-----------------------------
3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
3000 - PORTE Richie
3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
-----------------------------
2500 - KITTEL Marcel
2500 - LANDA Mikel
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
-----------------------------
2000 - BARDET Romain
2000 - DEMARE Arnaud
2000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - MATTHEWS Michael
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
-----------------------------
1500 - BERNAL Egan
1500 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - FUGLSANG Jakob
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - MARTIN Daniel
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1500 - URAN Rigoberto
1500 - YATES Adam
-----------------------------
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 - ARU Fabio
1000 - COLBRELLI Sonny
1000 - CORT Magnus
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - LAPORTE Christophe
1000 - LATOUR Pierre-Roger
1000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1000 - POELS Wouter
1000 - YATES Simon
1000 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
-----------------------------
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - BENOOT Tiesj
500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - BOUDAT Thomas
500 - CALMEJANE Lilian
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - DUPONT Timothy
500 - GAUDU David
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - IMPEY Daryl
500 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - MOSCON Gianni
500 - NAESEN Oliver
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - PASQUALON Andrea
500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - RICHEZE Maximiliano
500 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - SOLER Marc
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - VALGREN Michael
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - VUILLERMOZ Alexis
-----------------------------
0 - Muut

----------


## tiger

Team Tiger ilmoittautuu:

SAGAN Peter
3500

GROENEWEGEN Dylan
3000

GREIPEL Andre
1500

DEGENKOLB John
500

MAJKA Rafal
500

BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500

POZZOVIVO Domenico
500

TEN DAM Laurens
0

KANGERT Tanel
0

GILBERT Philippe
0



10000

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 DEMARE Arnaud
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
2000 THOMAS Geraint
500 MAJKA Rafal
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka
0 PÖSTLBERGER Lukas
0 TAARAMÄE Rein

----------


## PK30

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - DEMARE Arnaud
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - IMPEY Daryl
0 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - FRANK Mathias
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

3500 - FROOME Chris
3500 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - BERNAL Egan
500 - SOLER Marc
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - BOASSON Hagen
0 - PAUWELS Serge
0 - ANDERSEN Soren
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
0 - MARTIN Guillaume

10K/10K
0/8

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
0 - MARTIN Guillaume 
0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe
0 - VANMARCKE Sep
0 - KANGERT Tanel
0 - ANDERSEN Soren Kragh

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Pesonito

ANDY&FRÄNK

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
0     - GILBERT Philippe

----------


## maupa

Aru, Lopez ja Simon Yates eivät ole lähtölistalla.

----------


## Kossu

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - GILBERT Philippe
0 - VANMARCKE Sep
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000, 0/8

----------


## maupa

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - ROGLIČ Primož
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
 500 - DE GENDT Thomas
 500 - MAJKA Rafal
 500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
   0 - VANMARCKE Sep
   0 - MARTIN Guillaume

----------


## JTu

Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo:

3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
2000 - DEMARE Arnaud
2000 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - GILBERT Philippe

----------


## Frosty

Equipe Givrée:

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - KITTEL Marcel
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VUILLERMOZ Alexis
0 - KANGERT Tanel
0 - MARTIN Tony
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000

----------


## Nikodemus

Mukana kisassa!

3500 - SAGAN, Peter
2000 - MATTHEWS, Michael
1500 - CAVENDISH, Mark
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE, Julian
500 - JUNGELS, Bob
500 - TERPSTRA, Niki
500 - VALGREN, Michael
500 - VAN AVERMAET, Greg
0 - GILBERT, Philippe
0 - VANMARCKE, Sep

10000/10000

----------


## ManseMankeli

Mansemankelin joukkue
3500 - SAGAN Peter
3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - ROLLAND Pierre
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
10 000/10 000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500 - KITTEL Marcel
2000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - DEGENKOLB John
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - MARTIN Tony
0 - THEUNS Edward

----------


## Velluz

"Vaihdan vain pakosta" joukkue:

2500 - KITTEL Marcel
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - GAUDU David
0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Filippe
0 - PEREZ Anthony
0 - KÜNG Stefan

0/8, 10 000

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Indurain

3500 - SAGAN Peter
3000 - GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
2000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500  -  DEGENKOLB John 
500  -  VAN AVERMAET Greg
500  -  MOLLEMA Bauke
0     -   CHAVANEL Sylvian 
0     -   DURBRIDGEN Luke
0     -   MARTIN Tony
0     -   FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar

10 000
vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Googol

TTT pisteet unohtui. Eli perinteiset 40-28-20-14-12-10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 jokaiselle joukkueessa (eli ei noita 100-70-jne pisteitä). Mahdolliset paitapisteet normaalisti.

----------


## Googol

GAVIRIA Fernando	3 000
GROENEWEGEN Dylan	3 000
GILBERT Philippe	0
MARTIN Guillaume	0
DEGENKOLB John	500
VANMARCKE Sep	0
DEMARE Arnaud	2 000
izagirre ion	500
BARGUIL Warren	500
BOASSON HAGEN Edvald	500

----------


## OJ

Team Top Alcohol

Sagan - 3500
Michael Matthews - 2000
Cavendish - 1500
Kristoff - 1000
Terpstra - 500
Benoot- 500
Boasson Hagen - 500
Philippe Gilbert - 0
Tanel Kangert - 0
Mark Renshaw - 0

----------


## JandoA

SAGAN Peter 3500
DEMARE Arnaud 2000
FUGLSANG Jakob 1500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven 1000
MAJKA Rafal 500
BARGUIL Warren 500
DEGENKOLB John 500
MOLLEMA Bauke 500
FRAILE Omar 0
MARTIN Guillaume 0

----------


## Jabadabado

Mukana jälleen.

Yellow Dreamers
3000 - Gaviria, Fernando
2500 - Nibali, Vincenzo
1500 - Roglic, Primoz
1000 - Alaphilippe, Julian
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
500 - Jungels, Bob
500 - Barguil, Warren
500 - Soler, Marc
0 - Gilbert, Philippe
0 - Izagirre, Gorka

yht: 10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Th90

QUINTANA Nairo    3000
GREIPEL Andre    1500
MARTIN Daniel    1500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven    1000
BARGUIL Warren    500
DEGENKOLB John    500
BOASSON HAGEN Edvald    500
GESINK Robert    500
MAJKA Rafal    500
MOLLEMA Bauke    500

Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Paolo

3500 SAGAN Peter
3000 GAVIRIA Fernando
1000 COLBRELLI Sonny
 500  DEGENKOLB John
 500  MOSCON Gianni
 500  POZZOVIVO Domenico
 500  BARGUIL Warren
 500  JUNGELS Bob
     0  FRAILE Omar
     0  IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Vigil Ignis

2500 - KITTEL Marcel
2000 - BARDET Romain
1500 - CAVENDISH Mark
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - COLBRELLI Sonny
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## Cybbe

2500 KITTEL Marcel 
1500 GREIPEL Andre 
1500 CAVENDISH Mark 
1000 KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - COLBRELLI Sonny
500 BOASSON HAGEN Edvald 
500 DEGENKOLB John 
500 VAN+AVERMAET Greg 
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - De Gendt, Thomas

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	KITTEL Marcel
4.	35	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
5.	30	-	LAPORTE Christophe
6.	25	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
7.	20	-	MATTHEWS Michael
8.	16	-	DEGENKOLB John
9.	13	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
10.	10	-	MAJKA Rafal
11.	7	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
12.	5	-	DUPONT Timothy
13.	3	-	BOUDAT Thomas
14.	2	-	THOMAS Geraint
15.	1	-	JUNGELS Bob

keltainen paita:	40	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
vihreä paita:	30	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
pallopaita:	30	-	LEDANOIS Kevin
valkoinen paita:	20	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	OFFREDO Yoann
välikiri:	20	-	COUSIN Jérôme
välikiri:	15	-	LEDANOIS Kevin
välikiri:	10	-	OFFREDO Yoann
välikiri:	6	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
välikiri:	4	-	GREIPEL Andre
välikiri:	2	-	DEMARE Arnaud
paras joukkue:	5	-	Quick-Step Floors

Tilanne 

1.	297	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	293	Paolo
3.	287	Indurain
4.	265	pulmark
5.	249	Googol
6.	238	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	224	Yellow Dreamers
8.	135	Team Top Alcohol
9.	130	Team Tiger
10.	130	Equipe Givrée
11.	130	JupiteriUkko
12.	111	Nikodemus
13.	111	JandoA
14.	105	Cybbe
15.	104	Team OK
16.	100	maupa
17.	86	Kossu
18.	85	Vigil Ignis
19.	76	TetedeCourse
20.	57	"Vaihdan vain pakosta" joukkue
21.	34	PK30
22.	30	Th90
23.	27	ANDY&FRÄNK

----------


## Velluz

Riittää siihen joukuueen nimeksi ilman hipsuja ja joukkue sanaakin. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	70	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
3.	50	-	DEMARE Arnaud
4.	35	-	GREIPEL Andre
5.	30	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
6.	25	-	DUPONT Timothy
7.	20	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
8.	16	-	PASQUALON Andrea
9.	13	-	DEGENKOLB John
10.	10	-	GILBERT Philippe
11.	7	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
12.	5	-	STUYVEN Jasper
13.	3	-	VAN KEIRSBULCK Guillaume
14.	2	-	JUNGELS Bob
15.	1	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg

keltainen paita:	40	-	SAGAN Peter
vihreä paita:	30	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	30	-	SMITH Dion
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
välikiri:	20	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
välikiri:	15	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	10	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
välikiri:	6	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
välikiri:	4	-	DEMARE Arnaud
välikiri:	2	-	BOUDAT Thomas
paras joukkue:	5	-	Wanty - Groupe Gobert

Tulokset 

1.	280	Paolo
2.	257	JandoA
3.	243	Team Tiger
4.	239	Indurain
5.	239	Team OK
6.	231	Team Top Alcohol
7.	230	Kossu
8.	209	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	205	Nikodemus
10.	192	TetedeCourse
11.	191	maupa
12.	185	Equipe Givrée
13.	155	Cybbe
14.	106	Vigil Ignis
15.	92	Googol
16.	86	pulmark
17.	84	JupiteriUkko
18.	82	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
19.	61	PK30
20.	55	ANDY&FRÄNK
21.	48	Th90
22.	29	Yellow Dreamers
23.	20	Vaihdan vain pakosta

Tilanne 

1.	573	Paolo
2.	526	Indurain
3.	506	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	373	Team Tiger
5.	368	JandoA
6.	366	Team Top Alcohol
7.	351	pulmark
8.	343	Team OK
9.	341	Googol
10.	320	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	316	Nikodemus
12.	316	Kossu
13.	315	Equipe Givrée
14.	291	maupa
15.	268	TetedeCourse
16.	260	Cybbe
17.	253	Yellow Dreamers
18.	214	JupiteriUkko
19.	191	Vigil Ignis
20.	95	PK30
21.	82	ANDY&FRÄNK
22.	78	Th90
23.	77	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Cybbe

500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon -> 500 MAJKA Rafal

----------


## OJ

Mark Cavendish 1500 > Andre Greipel 1500
Mark Renshaw 0 > John Degenkolb 500

Ja GO...Cav alkaa voittamaan heti huomisesta alkaen...

----------


## Vigil Ignis

1. vaihto: 1500 - CAVENDISH Mark -> 1500 - YATES Adam

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500 - KITTEL Marcel => 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - GREIPEL Andre => 1500 - URAN Rigoberto
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander  => 1500 - YATES Adam
500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald =>  500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - DEGENKOLB John => 0 - GILBERT Philippe
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - MARTIN Tony
0 - THEUNS Edward
Vaihdot 5/8
10000/10000

----------


## OK93

Demare, Izagirre, Pöstlberger ulos, Kristoff, Jungels, van Avermaet sisään.

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1000 KRISTOFF Alexander
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 FRAILE Omar
0 TAARAMÄE Rein

10000, 3/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdäänpä yksi vaihto,
Pois: 500 - Soler, Marc
Tilalle: 500 - van Avermaet, Greg

Vaihdon jälkeen,
Yellow Dreamers

3000 - Gaviria, Fernando

2500 - Nibali, Vincenzo

1500 - Roglic, Primoz

1000 - Alaphilippe, Julian

500 - De Gendt, Thomas

500 - Jungels, Bob

500 - Barguil, Warren

500 - van Avermaet, Greg

0 - Gilbert, Philippe

0 - Izagirre, Gorka

yht: 10 000, vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Googol

*ETAPPI 3*

1. 40 - BMC Racing Team
2. 28 - Team Sky
3. 20 - Quick-Step Floors
4. 14 - Mitchelton-Scott
5. 12 - Team Sunweb
6. 10 - Team EF Education First-Drapac p/b Cannondale
7. 8 - BORA - hansgrohe
8. 6 - Astana Pro Team
9. 5 - Team Katusha - Alpecin
10. 4 - Movistar Team
11. 3 - Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team
12. 2 - AG2R La Mondiale
13. 1 - Team LottoNL-Jumbo

time jersey: 40 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
youth jersey: 20 - ANDERSEN Søren Kragh

Tulokset 

1.	196	Nikodemus
2.	178	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	161	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	157	ANDY&FRÄNK
5.	145	Indurain
6.	123	TetedeCourse
7.	120	maupa
8.	115	PK30
9.	96	Cybbe
10.	93	pulmark
11.	91	Paolo
12.	91	Yellow Dreamers
13.	73	Team OK
14.	66	Team Top Alcohol
15.	66	JupiteriUkko
16.	64	Vigil Ignis
17.	62	Vaihdan vain pakosta
18.	58	Team Tiger
19.	54	Googol
20.	52	Kossu
21.	44	Equipe Givrée
22.	29	JandoA
23.	14	Th90

Tilanne 

1.	671	Indurain
2.	667	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	664	Paolo
4.	512	Nikodemus
5.	498	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	444	pulmark
7.	432	Team Top Alcohol
8.	431	Team Tiger
9.	416	Team OK
10.	411	maupa
11.	397	JandoA
12.	395	Googol
13.	391	TetedeCourse
14.	368	Kossu
15.	359	Equipe Givrée
16.	356	Cybbe
17.	344	Yellow Dreamers
18.	280	JupiteriUkko
19.	255	Vigil Ignis
20.	239	ANDY&FRÄNK
21.	210	PK30
22.	139	Vaihdan vain pakosta
23.	92	Th90

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	GREIPEL Andre
4.	35	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
5.	30	-	KITTEL Marcel
6.	25	-	PASQUALON Andrea
7.	20	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
8.	16	-	DEGENKOLB John
9.	13	-	SMITH Dion
10.	10	-	DUPONT Timothy
11.	7	-	DEMARE Arnaud
12.	5	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
13.	3	-	BOUDAT Thomas
14.	2	-	BARGUIL Warren
15.	1	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	COUSIN Jérôme
välikiri:	20	-	VAN KEIRSBULCK Guillaume
välikiri:	15	-	CLAEYS Dimitri
välikiri:	10	-	PEREZ Anthony
välikiri:	6	-	COUSIN Jérôme
välikiri:	4	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
välikiri:	2	-	GREIPEL Andre
paras joukkue:	5	-	Wanty - Groupe Gobert

Tulokset 

1.	216	pulmark
2.	192	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	192	Paolo
4.	190	Indurain
5.	173	Team Tiger
6.	169	Googol
7.	158	Team Top Alcohol
8.	122	Kossu
9.	118	Cybbe
10.	118	JupiteriUkko
11.	114	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	107	Yellow Dreamers
13.	100	JandoA
14.	100	Equipe Givrée
15.	77	Team OK
16.	75	maupa
17.	75	TetedeCourse
18.	71	Nikodemus
19.	70	Th90
20.	55	ANDY&FRÄNK
21.	52	Vigil Ignis
22.	43	PK30
23.	40	Vaihdan vain pakosta

Tilanne 

1.	861	Indurain
2.	859	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	856	Paolo
4.	660	pulmark
5.	612	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	604	Team Tiger
7.	590	Team Top Alcohol
8.	583	Nikodemus
9.	564	Googol
10.	497	JandoA
11.	493	Team OK
12.	490	Kossu
13.	486	maupa
14.	474	Cybbe
15.	466	TetedeCourse
16.	459	Equipe Givrée
17.	451	Yellow Dreamers
18.	398	JupiteriUkko
19.	307	Vigil Ignis
20.	294	ANDY&FRÄNK
21.	253	PK30
22.	179	Vaihdan vain pakosta
23.	162	Th90

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	70	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
3.	50	-	GILBERT Philippe
4.	35	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
5.	30	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
6.	25	-	MARTIN Daniel
7.	20	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
8.	16	-	ANDERSEN Søren Kragh
9.	13	-	PASQUALON Andrea
10.	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
11.	7	-	SIMON Julien
12.	5	-	THOMAS Geraint
13.	3	-	LATOUR Pierre
14.	2	-	FROOME Christopher
15.	1	-	VANENDERT Jelle

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	SKUJIŅŠ Toms
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SKUJIŅŠ Toms
välikiri:	20	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
välikiri:	15	-	EDET Nicolas
välikiri:	10	-	DE BUYST Jasper
välikiri:	6	-	GESBERT Elie
välikiri:	4	-	VERMOTE Julien
välikiri:	2	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
paras joukkue:	5	-	Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team

Tulokset 

1.	200	Nikodemus
2.	185	Paolo
3.	170	Kossu
4.	155	Team Tiger
5.	150	Team Top Alcohol
6.	140	Indurain
7.	125	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	125	Team OK
9.	123	TetedeCourse
10.	120	maupa
11.	115	ANDY&FRÄNK
12.	105	Equipe Givrée
13.	100	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	100	JandoA
15.	100	Yellow Dreamers
16.	95	Cybbe
17.	75	Vigil Ignis
18.	75	Vaihdan vain pakosta
19.	65	JupiteriUkko
20.	55	Googol
21.	40	PK30
22.	25	Th90
23.	16	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	1041	Paolo
2.	1001	Indurain
3.	984	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	783	Nikodemus
5.	759	Team Tiger
6.	740	Team Top Alcohol
7.	712	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	676	pulmark
9.	660	Kossu
10.	619	Googol
11.	618	Team OK
12.	606	maupa
13.	597	JandoA
14.	589	TetedeCourse
15.	569	Cybbe
16.	564	Equipe Givrée
17.	551	Yellow Dreamers
18.	463	JupiteriUkko
19.	409	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	382	Vigil Ignis
21.	293	PK30
22.	254	Vaihdan vain pakosta
23.	187	Th90

----------


## JTu

Matthews -> Valverde

----------


## maupa

Matthews -> Valverde

----------


## OK93

Matthews ulos, linnunlaulu sisään.

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1500 FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 KRISTOFF Alexander
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 FRAILE Omar
0 TAARAMÄE Rein

9500, 4/8

----------


## PK30

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 3500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - DEMARE Arnaud -> 1500 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - IMPEY Daryl -> 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 - CARUSO Damiano -> 0 - KRAGH ANDERSEN Soren

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
1500 - URAN Rigoberto
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 - KRAGH ANDERSEN Soren
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - FRANK Mathias
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000
4/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2000 - MATTHEWS Michael => 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro

----------


## Nikodemus

3500 - SAGAN, Peter
2000 - MATTHEWS, Michael -> 2000 THOMAS, Geraint
1500 - CAVENDISH, Mark -> 1500 - ROGLIC, Primoz
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE, Julian
500 - JUNGELS, Bob
500 - TERPSTRA, Niki
500 - VALGREN, Michael
500 - VAN AVERMAET, Greg
0 - GILBERT, Philippe
0 - VANMARCKE, Sep

10000/10000
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
0 - MARTIN Guillaume 
0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe -> SIMON Julien(6)
0 - VANMARCKE Sep
0 - KANGERT Tanel
0 - ANDERSEN Soren Kragh

10000/10000
1/8

----------


## Indurain

Eka Vaihto
 FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar > ANDERSEN SOREN Kragh

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	MARTIN Daniel
2.	70	-	LATOUR Pierre
3.	50	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
4.	35	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
5.	30	-	MAJKA Rafal
6.	25	-	YATES Adam
7.	20	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
8.	16	-	SAGAN Peter
9.	13	-	THOMAS Geraint
10.	10	-	ROGLIC Primoz
11.	7	-	PORTE Richie
12.	5	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
13.	3	-	QUINTANA Nairo
14.	2	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
15.	1	-	FUGLSANG Jakob

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GAUDIN Damien
välikiri:	20	-	PICHON Laurent
välikiri:	15	-	TURGIS Anthony
välikiri:	10	-	SMITH Dion
välikiri:	6	-	GAUDIN Damien
välikiri:	4	-	GRELLIER Fabien
välikiri:	2	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	158	Th90
2.	157	Vaihdan vain pakosta
3.	136	maupa
4.	95	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	82	JupiteriUkko
6.	79	Nikodemus
7.	79	PK30
8.	67	Team OK
9.	67	JandoA
10.	67	ANDY&FRÄNK
11.	56	Equipe Givrée
12.	52	Yellow Dreamers
13.	47	Vigil Ignis
14.	46	Team Tiger
15.	41	Indurain
16.	37	Cybbe
17.	28	Kossu
18.	27	pulmark
19.	21	Mansemankelin joukkue
20.	21	TetedeCourse
21.	18	Team Top Alcohol
22.	16	Paolo
23.	0	Googol

Tilanne 

1.	1057	Paolo
2.	1042	Indurain
3.	1005	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	862	Nikodemus
5.	807	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	805	Team Tiger
7.	758	Team Top Alcohol
8.	742	maupa
9.	703	pulmark
10.	688	Kossu
11.	685	Team OK
12.	664	JandoA
13.	620	Equipe Givrée
14.	619	Googol
15.	610	TetedeCourse
16.	606	Cybbe
17.	603	Yellow Dreamers
18.	545	JupiteriUkko
19.	476	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	429	Vigil Ignis
21.	411	Vaihdan vain pakosta
22.	372	PK30
23.	345	Th90

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2.	70	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	DEMARE Arnaud
5.	30	-	LAPORTE Christophe
6.	25	-	DEGENKOLB John
7.	20	-	IMPEY Daryl
8.	16	-	GREIPEL Andre
9.	13	-	PASQUALON Andrea
10.	10	-	CAVENDISH Mark
11.	7	-	ZABEL Rick
12.	5	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
13.	3	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
14.	2	-	BOUDAT Thomas
15.	1	-	DUPONT Timothy

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	PICHON Laurent
välikiri:	20	-	PICHON Laurent
välikiri:	15	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
välikiri:	10	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	6	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
välikiri:	4	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
välikiri:	2	-	OSS Daniel
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	245	Googol
2.	211	Team Tiger
3.	210	pulmark
4.	180	Paolo
5.	175	Indurain
6.	175	Mansemankelin joukkue
7.	130	JandoA
8.	120	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	115	Team Top Alcohol
10.	85	Yellow Dreamers
11.	81	Kossu
12.	79	Team OK
13.	70	maupa
14.	70	Equipe Givrée
15.	70	Cybbe
16.	65	Nikodemus
17.	65	TetedeCourse
18.	65	PK30
19.	46	Th90
20.	26	ANDY&FRÄNK
21.	14	Vigil Ignis
22.	0	JupiteriUkko
23.	0	Vaihdan vain pakosta

Tilanne 

1.	1237	Paolo
2.	1217	Indurain
3.	1180	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	1016	Team Tiger
5.	927	Nikodemus
6.	927	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	913	pulmark
8.	873	Team Top Alcohol
9.	864	Googol
10.	812	maupa
11.	794	JandoA
12.	769	Kossu
13.	764	Team OK
14.	690	Equipe Givrée
15.	688	Yellow Dreamers
16.	676	Cybbe
17.	675	TetedeCourse
18.	545	JupiteriUkko
19.	502	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	443	Vigil Ignis
21.	437	PK30
22.	411	Vaihdan vain pakosta
23.	391	Th90

----------


## tiger

1. vaihto Boasson Hagen (500) ulos, Van Avermaet (500) sisään.

SAGAN Peter		3500
GROENEWEGEN Dylan		3000
GREIPEL Andre		1500
DEGENKOLB John		500
MAJKA Rafal		500
VAN AVERMAET Greg		500
POZZOVIVO Domenico		500
TEN DAM Laurens		0
KANGERT Tanel		0
GILBERT Philippe		0
		10000

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
0 - MARTIN Guillaume 
0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe -> SIMON Julien(6) -> LAMPAERT Yves(9)
0 - VANMARCKE Sep
0 - KANGERT Tanel
0 - ANDERSEN Soren Kragh

10000/10000
2/8

----------


## Cybbe

Mark Cavendish 1500 -> 1500 - URAN Rigoberto

----------


## ManseMankeli

Onkohan 6 etapilta Majkan pisteet jääny saamatta?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiger

Nyt isompi vaihdosrumba. Sagan, Groenewegen, Greipel ja Degenkolb ulos. Sisään Froome, Quintana, Kruijswijk ja Zakarin. Vaihdot 2-5 / 8.
FROOME Chris		3500
QUINTANA Nairo		3000
KRUIJSWIJK Steven		1000
ZAKARIN Illnur		1000
MAJKA Rafal		500
VAN AVERMAET Greg		500
POZZOVIVO Domenico		500
TEN DAM Laurens		0
KANGERT Tanel		0
GILBERT Philippe		0
		10000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	DEGENKOLB John
4.	35	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
5.	30	-	DEMARE Arnaud
6.	25	-	BOUDAT Thomas
7.	20	-	ARNDT Nikias
8.	16	-	CAVENDISH Mark
9.	13	-	LAMPAERT Yves
10.	10	-	PASQUALON Andrea
11.	7	-	OSS Daniel
12.	5	-	DUPONT Timothy
13.	3	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
14.	2	-	PHINNEY Taylor
15.	1	-	KITTEL Marcel

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GRELLIER Fabien
välikiri:	20	-	GRELLIER Fabien
välikiri:	15	-	MINNAARD Marco
välikiri:	10	-	DEMARE Arnaud
välikiri:	6	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	4	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
välikiri:	2	-	GREIPEL Andre
paras joukkue:	5	-	Wanty - Groupe Gobert

Tulokset 

1.	228	Team Tiger
2.	199	Googol
3.	171	JandoA
4.	163	Team Top Alcohol
5.	141	pulmark
6.	133	Paolo
7.	130	Indurain
8.	130	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	111	Team OK
10.	107	Cybbe
11.	81	maupa
12.	81	TetedeCourse
13.	78	Kossu
14.	77	Equipe Givrée
15.	76	Nikodemus
16.	76	PK30
17.	52	Th90
18.	44	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
19.	39	Vigil Ignis
20.	18	ANDY&FRÄNK
21.	13	JupiteriUkko
22.	4	Yellow Dreamers
23.	1	Vaihdan vain pakosta

Tilanne 

1.	1370	Paolo
2.	1347	Indurain
3.	1338	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	1244	Team Tiger
5.	1063	Googol
6.	1044	pulmark
7.	1036	Team Top Alcohol
8.	1003	Nikodemus
9.	971	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	965	JandoA
11.	893	maupa
12.	875	Team OK
13.	847	Kossu
14.	783	Cybbe
15.	767	Equipe Givrée
16.	756	TetedeCourse
17.	692	Yellow Dreamers
18.	558	JupiteriUkko
19.	520	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	513	PK30
21.	482	Vigil Ignis
22.	443	Th90
23.	412	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	DEGENKOLB John
2.	70	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
3.	50	-	LAMPAERT Yves
4.	35	-	GILBERT Philippe
5.	30	-	SAGAN Peter
6.	25	-	STUYVEN Jasper
7.	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
8.	16	-	GREIPEL Andre
9.	13	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
10.	10	-	DUPONT Timothy
11.	7	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
12.	5	-	POLITT Nils
13.	3	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
14.	2	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
15.	1	-	BARGUIL Warren

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GAUDIN Damien
välikiri:	20	-	DE GENDT Thomas
välikiri:	15	-	COUSIN Jérôme
välikiri:	10	-	EDET Nicolas
välikiri:	6	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
välikiri:	4	-	JANSE VAN RENSBURG Reinardt
välikiri:	2	-	FRAILE Omar
paras joukkue:	5	-	Quick-Step Floors

Tulokset 

1.	256	Team Tiger
2.	234	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	226	Cybbe
4.	211	Team Top Alcohol
5.	210	Indurain
6.	175	Nikodemus
7.	170	ANDY&FRÄNK
8.	169	Yellow Dreamers
9.	166	Paolo
10.	162	Googol
11.	151	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	134	Team OK
13.	133	JandoA
14.	130	Th90
15.	120	maupa
16.	107	PK30
17.	96	JupiteriUkko
18.	88	Kossu
19.	86	pulmark
20.	68	TetedeCourse
21.	33	Vaihdan vain pakosta
22.	30	Equipe Givrée
23.	21	Vigil Ignis

Tilanne 

1.	1572	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	1557	Indurain
3.	1536	Paolo
4.	1500	Team Tiger
5.	1247	Team Top Alcohol
6.	1225	Googol
7.	1178	Nikodemus
8.	1130	pulmark
9.	1122	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	1098	JandoA
11.	1013	maupa
12.	1009	Team OK
13.	1009	Cybbe
14.	935	Kossu
15.	861	Yellow Dreamers
16.	824	TetedeCourse
17.	797	Equipe Givrée
18.	690	ANDY&FRÄNK
19.	654	JupiteriUkko
20.	620	PK30
21.	573	Th90
22.	503	Vigil Ignis
23.	445	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

GAVIRIA Fernando
GROENEWEGEN Dylan
DEMARE Arnaud
IZAGIRRE Ion
BOASSON HAGEN Edvald

->

VALVERDE Alejandro 2000
FUGLSANG Jakob 1500
NIBALI Vincenzo 2500
YATES Adam 1500
ROGLIC Primoz 1500

----------


## ManseMankeli

1. vaihto

Gaviria Fernando--》THOMAS Geraint

9000/10 000

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> ROGLIC Primoz(10)
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal(10)
0 - MARTIN Guillaume 
0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe -> SIMON Julien(6) -> LAMPAERT Yves(9)
0 - VANMARCKE Sep
0 - KANGERT Tanel
0 - ANDERSEN Soren Kragh

9500/10000
4/8

----------


## Paolo

3500 SAGAN Peter
3000 GAVIRIA Fernando ---> 2000 Thomas Geraint
1000 COLBRELLI Sonny----> 2000 Dumoulin Tom
500 DEGENKOLB John
500 MOSCON Gianni
500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 JUNGELS Bob
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## JTu

Gaviria-> Nibali
Terpstra-> Caruso
Demare-> Quintana

----------


## Kossu

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal (9. etapin jälkeen)
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - GILBERT Philippe
0 - VANMARCKE Sep
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

9000/10000, 1/8

----------


## Cybbe

2500 KITTEL Marcel -> 2500  LANDA Mikel
1500 GREIPEL Andre -> 2500  NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 KRISTOFF Alexander -> 1500 YATES Adam
1000 COLBRELLI Sonny -> 500 MOLLEMA Bauke 
500 DEGENKOLB John -> 0 IZAGIRRE Gorka 0
500 De Gendt, Thomas -> 0 ATAPUMA Darwin

----------


## Paolo

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 DEGENKOLB John ----> 500 MAJKA Rafal
500 MOSCON Gianni
500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 JUNGELS Bob
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## OJ

Team Top Alcohol

Sagan - 3500 > Warren Barquil 500
Matthews 2000 > Egan Bernal 1500
Benoot 500 > Nairo Quintana - 3000
Boasson Hagen 500  > Dan Martin 1500
Andre Greipel - 1500
Kristoff - 1000
Terpstra - 500
John Degencolb - 500
Philippe Gilbert - 0
Tanel Kangert - 0

6/8

10000/10000

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 2000 - DUMOULIN Tom(11)
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> ROGLIC Primoz(10)
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal(10)
0 - MARTIN Guillaume 
0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe -> SIMON Julien(6) -> LAMPAERT Yves(9)
0 - VANMARCKE Sep -> 1500 - FUGLSANG Jacob(11)
0 - KANGERT Tanel
0 - ANDERSEN Soren Kragh

10000/10000
6/8

----------


## OK93

Majka -> Alaphilippe

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1500 FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 FRAILE Omar
0 TAARAMÄE Rein

10000, 5/8

----------


## Frosty

Keskeyttäneet Martin ja Vuillermoz ulos, van Garderen ja Pauwels sisään.

----------


## Frosty

Jatketaan vaihtoja: Kittel ---> Thomas. Pankkiin jää 500.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2.	70	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
3.	50	-	TAARAMÄE Rein
4.	35	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
5.	30	-	PAUWELS Serge
6.	25	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
7.	20	-	MARTIN Daniel
8.	16	-	ROGLIC Primoz
9.	13	-	GAUDU David
10.	10	-	THOMAS Geraint
11.	7	-	BARDET Romain
12.	5	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
13.	3	-	YATES Adam
14.	2	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
15.	1	-	FROOME Christopher

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
valkoinen paita:	20	-	LATOUR Pierre
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	15	-	PÖSTLBERGER Lukas
välikiri:	10	-	GILBERT Philippe
välikiri:	6	-	GALLOPIN Tony
välikiri:	4	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	2	-	SLAGTER Tom-Jelte
paras joukkue:	5	-	Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team

Tulokset 

1.	235	Nikodemus
2.	230	PK30
3.	215	Yellow Dreamers
4.	197	ANDY&FRÄNK
5.	194	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	131	Team OK
7.	90	maupa
8.	84	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	70	Team Tiger
10.	69	Indurain
11.	62	Cybbe
12.	61	Kossu
13.	56	TetedeCourse
14.	41	Equipe Givrée
15.	40	Paolo
16.	38	Vaihdan vain pakosta
17.	36	Googol
18.	30	Team Top Alcohol
19.	27	JandoA
20.	25	Th90
21.	19	pulmark
22.	18	JupiteriUkko
23.	15	Vigil Ignis

Tilanne 

1.	1656	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	1626	Indurain
3.	1576	Paolo
4.	1570	Team Tiger
5.	1413	Nikodemus
6.	1316	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	1277	Team Top Alcohol
8.	1261	Googol
9.	1149	pulmark
10.	1140	Team OK
11.	1125	JandoA
12.	1103	maupa
13.	1076	Yellow Dreamers
14.	1071	Cybbe
15.	996	Kossu
16.	887	ANDY&FRÄNK
17.	880	TetedeCourse
18.	850	PK30
19.	838	Equipe Givrée
20.	672	JupiteriUkko
21.	598	Th90
22.	518	Vigil Ignis
23.	483	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	THOMAS Geraint
2.	70	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	50	-	FROOME Christopher
4.	35	-	CARUSO Damiano
5.	30	-	NIEVE Mikel
6.	25	-	MARTIN Daniel
7.	20	-	HERRADA Jesús
8.	16	-	BARDET Romain
9.	13	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
10.	10	-	QUINTANA Nairo
11.	7	-	ROGLIC Primoz
12.	5	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
13.	3	-	LANDA Mikel
14.	2	-	BERNAL Egan Arley
15.	1	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur

keltainen paita:	40	-	THOMAS Geraint
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
välikiri:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	15	-	CARUSO Damiano
välikiri:	10	-	BARGUIL Warren
välikiri:	6	-	NAVARRO Daniel
välikiri:	4	-	SICARD Romain
välikiri:	2	-	PASQUALON Andrea
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	250	Paolo
2.	175	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	172	Nikodemus
4.	172	PK30
5.	165	Team OK
6.	106	Vigil Ignis
7.	103	JupiteriUkko
8.	93	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	90	Indurain
10.	82	TetedeCourse
11.	77	pulmark
12.	71	Team Tiger
13.	52	Team Top Alcohol
14.	50	Th90
15.	48	Vaihdan vain pakosta
16.	45	Kossu
17.	42	maupa
18.	40	Googol
19.	35	JandoA
20.	30	Yellow Dreamers
21.	28	Equipe Givrée
22.	23	ANDY&FRÄNK
23.	16	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	1831	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	1826	Paolo
3.	1716	Indurain
4.	1641	Team Tiger
5.	1585	Nikodemus
6.	1409	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	1329	Team Top Alcohol
8.	1305	Team OK
9.	1301	Googol
10.	1226	pulmark
11.	1160	JandoA
12.	1145	maupa
13.	1106	Yellow Dreamers
14.	1087	Cybbe
15.	1041	Kossu
16.	1022	PK30
17.	962	TetedeCourse
18.	910	ANDY&FRÄNK
19.	866	Equipe Givrée
20.	775	JupiteriUkko
21.	648	Th90
22.	624	Vigil Ignis
23.	531	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## maupa

Valverde, Majka, Mollema, Vanmarcke -> Thomas, Nieve, Barguil, Pauwels

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Vaihtoja - Pois: 2500 - KITTEL Marcel, 1000 - COLBRELLI Sonny, 500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
Tilalle: 2000 - DUMOULIN Tom, 1500 - ROGLIC Primoz, 500 - MAJKA Rafal. Vaihdot 4/8

Joukkue:
2000 - BARDET Romain
2000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## Googol

Valverde
Yates

->

Dumoulin
Martin D

----------


## Nikodemus

3500 - SAGAN, Peter -> DUMOULIN, Tom 2000
2000 THOMAS, Geraint
1500 - ROGLIC, Primoz
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE, Julian
500 - JUNGELS, Bob
500 - TERPSTRA, Niki -> MARTIN, Daniel 1500
500 - VALGREN, Michael -> KRUISJWIJK, Steven 1000
500 - VAN AVERMAET, Greg
0 - GILBERT, Philippe
0 - VANMARCKE, Sep -> CARUSO, Damiano 0

10000/10000
Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Velluz

2500 - KITTEL Marcel -> 2000 - DUMOULIN Tom

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo

2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro

1500 - MARTIN Daniel

500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald

500 - DE GENDT Thomas

500 - GAUDU David

0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Filippe

0 - PEREZ Anthony

0 - KÜNG Stefan

1/8, 500 pankissa

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

Team Top Alcohol

Warren Barquil 500
Egan Bernal 1500
Nairo Quintana - 3000 > Geraint Thomas 2000
Dan Martin 1500
Andre Greipel - 1500
Kristoff - 1000
Terpstra - 500
John Degencolb - 500
Philippe Gilbert - 0
Tanel Kangert - 0

7/8

9000/10000

----------


## Paolo

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 MOSCON Gianni ——> 500 DEGENKOLB John
500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 JUNGELS Bob
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Indurain

2. Vaihto
3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando > THOMAS Geraint

----------


## Kossu

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> 2000 - THOMAS Geraint (12.)
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal (9. etapin jälkeen) -> 2000 - DUMOULIN Tom (12.)
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - GILBERT Philippe
0 - VANMARCKE Sep
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000, 3/8

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GAVIRIA Fernando -> 2000 - BARDET Romain(13)
3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 2000 - DUMOULIN Tom(11)
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> ROGLIC Primoz(10)
1500 - YATES Adam -> 2500 -  LANDA Mikel(13)
1000 - KRISTOFF Alexander -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal(10)
0 - MARTIN Guillaume 
0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe -> SIMON Julien(6) -> LAMPAERT Yves(9)
0 - VANMARCKE Sep -> 1500 - FUGLSANG Jacob(11)
0 - KANGERT Tanel
0 - ANDERSEN Soren Kragh

10000/10000
8/8

----------


## Googol

Nibali -> Thomas

----------


## JTu

Nibali -> Thomas
Quintana -> Froome

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo => 2000 - BARDET Romain
1500 - URAN Rigoberto => 1500 - ROGLIC Primoz 


2000 - BARDET Romain
2000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz 
1500 - YATES Adam
500 - BARGUIL Warren
0 - GILBERT Philippe
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - MARTIN Tony
0 - THEUNS Edward
Vaihdot 8/8
9500/10000

----------


## OK93

Taaramäe -> G. Martin

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1500 FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MARTIN Guillaume

10000, 6/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdäänpä vaihtoja kun miehiä tippuu pois kun ne v***n moottoripyörät ja katsojat ei osaa käyttäytyä.

Pois: 
3000 - Gaviria, Fernando
2500 - Nibali, Vincenzo
1500 - Roglic, Primoz
500 - van Avermaet, Greg

Tilalle:
3500 - Sagan, Peter 
2000 - Bardet, Romain
2000 - Dumoulin, Tom
0 - Caruso, Damiano

Vaihtojen jälkeen,
Yellow Dreamers
3500 - Sagan, Peter
2000 - Bardet, Romain
2000 - Dumoulin, Tom
1000 - Alaphilippe, Julian
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
500 - Barguil, Warren
500 - Jungels, Bob
0 - Gilbert, Philippe
0 - Izagirre, Gorka
0 - Caruso, Damiano

yht: 10 000, vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Velluz

2000 - DUMOULIN Tom

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> 2000 - BARDET Romain

2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro

1500 - MARTIN Daniel

500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald

500 - DE GENDT Thomas

500 - GAUDU David

0 - MARTINEZ Daniel Filippe

0 - PEREZ Anthony

0 - KÜNG Stefan

2/8, 1000 pankissa

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK30

1500 - URAN Rigoberto -> 1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - FRAILE Omar -> 500 - DEGENKOLB John

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - DEGENKOLB John
0 - KRAGH ANDERSEN Soren
0 - FRANK Mathias
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000
6/8

----------


## Pesonito

> ANDY&FRÄNK
> 
> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
> 1500 - CAVENDISH Mark
> 1500 - GREIPEL Andre
> 1500 - YATES Adam
> 1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
> 500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
> 500 - BARGUIL Warren
> ...



Vaihto 1. NIBALI —> THOMAS
Vaihto 2. GREIPEL —> DUMOULIN

----------


## ManseMankeli

vaihtoja tehty 4 nyt:
Majka 500-->ALAPHILIPPE 1000
BARGUIL 500 -->KRUIJSWIJK 1000
Izagirre 0-->Caruso 
(pankissa oli 1000)

eli nyt
Mansemankelin joukkue
3500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - Geraint Thomas
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - ROLLAND Pierre
 0 - Caruso, Damiano
10 000/10 000

----------


## tiger

Team Tiger pari vaihtoa, Quintana ja Zakarin ulos, Thomas ja Dumoulin sisään. Vaihdot käytetty 7/8.
FROOME Chris		3500
THOMAS Geraint		2000
KRUIJSWIJK Steven		1000
DUMOULIN Tom		2000
MAJKA Rafal		500
VAN AVERMAET Greg		500
POZZOVIVO Domenico		500
TEN DAM Laurens		0
KANGERT Tanel		0
GILBERT Philippe		0
		10000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	THOMAS Geraint
2.	70	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	50	-	BARDET Romain
4.	35	-	FROOME Christopher
5.	30	-	LANDA Mikel
6.	25	-	ROGLIC Primoz
7.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
8.	16	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
9.	13	-	QUINTANA Nairo
10.	10	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
11.	7	-	BERNAL Egan Arley
12.	5	-	MARTIN Daniel
13.	3	-	JUNGELS Bob
14.	2	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
15.	1	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
välikiri:	20	-	ROLLAND Pierre
välikiri:	15	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
välikiri:	10	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
välikiri:	6	-	LATOUR Pierre
välikiri:	4	-	SICARD Romain
välikiri:	2	-	NAVARRO Daniel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	243	Nikodemus
2.	183	Paolo
3.	165	maupa
4.	145	Vigil Ignis
5.	136	Googol
6.	131	Equipe Givrée
7.	130	PK30
8.	125	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	124	Team OK
10.	111	pulmark
11.	102	JupiteriUkko
12.	89	Team Tiger
13.	80	Kossu
14.	70	Indurain
15.	55	TetedeCourse
16.	53	Th90
17.	51	JandoA
18.	50	Cybbe
19.	48	Yellow Dreamers
20.	45	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
21.	37	Vaihdan vain pakosta
22.	30	Team Top Alcohol
23.	23	ANDY&FRÄNK

Tilanne 

1.	2009	Paolo
2.	1956	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	1828	Nikodemus
4.	1786	Indurain
5.	1730	Team Tiger
6.	1454	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	1437	Googol
8.	1429	Team OK
9.	1359	Team Top Alcohol
10.	1337	pulmark
11.	1310	maupa
12.	1211	JandoA
13.	1154	Yellow Dreamers
14.	1152	PK30
15.	1137	Cybbe
16.	1121	Kossu
17.	1017	TetedeCourse
18.	997	Equipe Givrée
19.	933	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	877	JupiteriUkko
21.	769	Vigil Ignis
22.	701	Th90
23.	568	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	70	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
3.	50	-	DEMARE Arnaud
4.	35	-	DEGENKOLB John
5.	30	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
6.	25	-	LAMPAERT Yves
7.	20	-	CORT NIELSEN Magnus
8.	16	-	PASQUALON Andrea
9.	13	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
10.	10	-	PHINNEY Taylor
11.	7	-	JANSE VAN RENSBURG Reinardt
12.	5	-	SMITH Dion
13.	3	-	GUARNIERI Jacopo
14.	2	-	DUPONT Timothy
15.	1	-	LATOUR Pierre

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SCHAR Michael
välikiri:	20	-	DE GENDT Thomas
välikiri:	15	-	SCHAR Michael
välikiri:	10	-	CLAEYS Dimitri
välikiri:	6	-	SCULLY Thomas
välikiri:	4	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
välikiri:	2	-	DEGENKOLB John
paras joukkue:	5	-	Wanty - Groupe Gobert

Tulokset 

1.	209	Team OK
2.	192	JandoA
3.	187	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	167	Indurain
5.	155	maupa
6.	137	Paolo
7.	130	PK30
8.	120	Yellow Dreamers
9.	111	Team Top Alcohol
10.	105	TetedeCourse
11.	100	Kossu
12.	100	Equipe Givrée
13.	74	Vigil Ignis
14.	50	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	42	Googol
16.	37	Th90
17.	30	Nikodemus
18.	30	Team Tiger
19.	30	Cybbe
20.	30	ANDY&FRÄNK
21.	25	pulmark
22.	25	JupiteriUkko
23.	20	Vaihdan vain pakosta

Tilanne 

1.	2146	Paolo
2.	2143	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	1953	Indurain
4.	1858	Nikodemus
5.	1760	Team Tiger
6.	1638	Team OK
7.	1504	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1479	Googol
9.	1470	Team Top Alcohol
10.	1465	maupa
11.	1403	JandoA
12.	1362	pulmark
13.	1282	PK30
14.	1274	Yellow Dreamers
15.	1221	Kossu
16.	1167	Cybbe
17.	1122	TetedeCourse
18.	1097	Equipe Givrée
19.	963	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	902	JupiteriUkko
21.	843	Vigil Ignis
22.	738	Th90
23.	588	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	FRAILE Omar
2.	70	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
3.	50	-	STUYVEN Jasper
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	CARUSO Damiano
6.	25	-	GESCHKE Simon
7.	20	-	EDET Nicolas
8.	16	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
9.	13	-	IMPEY Daryl
10.	10	-	DE GENDT Thomas
11.	7	-	ROLLAND Pierre
12.	5	-	MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe
13.	3	-	PEREZ Anthony
14.	2	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
15.	1	-	GILBERT Philippe

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	STUYVEN Jasper
välikiri:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	15	-	BOUDAT Thomas
välikiri:	10	-	LAMPAERT Yves
välikiri:	6	-	DE GENDT Thomas
välikiri:	4	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	2	-	BODNAR Maciej
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC Racing Team

Tulokset 

1.	234	Team OK
2.	231	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	192	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	179	Yellow Dreamers
5.	158	Kossu
6.	157	Paolo
7.	155	JandoA
8.	136	PK30
9.	115	Nikodemus
10.	80	maupa
11.	80	ANDY&FRÄNK
12.	64	Indurain
13.	62	Equipe Givrée
14.	57	TetedeCourse
15.	35	Vigil Ignis
16.	29	Vaihdan vain pakosta
17.	11	Cybbe
18.	11	JupiteriUkko
19.	10	Team Tiger
20.	10	pulmark
21.	1	Googol
22.	1	Team Top Alcohol
23.	0	Th90

Tilanne 

1.	2335	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	2303	Paolo
3.	2017	Indurain
4.	1973	Nikodemus
5.	1872	Team OK
6.	1770	Team Tiger
7.	1735	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1558	JandoA
9.	1545	maupa
10.	1480	Googol
11.	1471	Team Top Alcohol
12.	1453	Yellow Dreamers
13.	1418	PK30
14.	1379	Kossu
15.	1372	pulmark
16.	1179	TetedeCourse
17.	1178	Cybbe
18.	1159	Equipe Givrée
19.	1043	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	913	JupiteriUkko
21.	878	Vigil Ignis
22.	738	Th90
23.	617	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	CORT NIELSEN Magnus
2.	70	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
3.	50	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
4.	35	-	VALGREN Michael
5.	30	-	SKUJIŅŠ Toms
6.	25	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
7.	20	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
8.	16	-	MAJKA Rafal
9.	13	-	ARNDT Nikias
10.	10	-	BERNARD Julien
11.	7	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
12.	5	-	TERPSTRA Niki
13.	3	-	BENNATI Daniele
14.	2	-	GRELLIER Fabien
15.	1	-	POLJANSKI Pawel

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MAJKA Rafal
välikiri:	20	-	BERNARD Julien
välikiri:	15	-	GRELLIER Fabien
välikiri:	10	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	6	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	4	-	POLJANSKI Pawel
välikiri:	2	-	MAJKA Rafal
paras joukkue:	5	-	Trek - Segafredo

Tulokset 

1.	98	JandoA
2.	96	Cybbe
3.	88	Th90
4.	83	Indurain
5.	83	Vigil Ignis
6.	68	Paolo
7.	66	Team Tiger
8.	38	Equipe Givrée
9.	33	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	28	PK30
11.	28	pulmark
12.	23	Team OK
13.	23	maupa
14.	13	Nikodemus
15.	13	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	13	ANDY&FRÄNK
17.	10	Team Top Alcohol
18.	10	Yellow Dreamers
19.	10	Kossu
20.	10	TetedeCourse
21.	5	Googol
22.	0	JupiteriUkko
23.	0	Vaihdan vain pakosta

Tilanne 

1.	2371	Paolo
2.	2368	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	2100	Indurain
4.	1986	Nikodemus
5.	1895	Team OK
6.	1836	Team Tiger
7.	1748	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1656	JandoA
9.	1568	maupa
10.	1485	Googol
11.	1481	Team Top Alcohol
12.	1463	Yellow Dreamers
13.	1446	PK30
14.	1400	pulmark
15.	1389	Kossu
16.	1274	Cybbe
17.	1197	Equipe Givrée
18.	1189	TetedeCourse
19.	1056	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	961	Vigil Ignis
21.	913	JupiteriUkko
22.	826	Th90
23.	617	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Kossu

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> 2000 - THOMAS Geraint (12.)
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal (9. etapin jälkeen) -> 2000 - DUMOULIN Tom (12.)
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - GILBERT Philippe
0 - VANMARCKE Sep -> 0 MARTIN Guillaume (15.)
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000, 4/8

----------


## Paolo

3500 SAGAN Peter ----> 3500 FROOME Christopher
2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 DEGENKOLB John
500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 JUNGELS Bob
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Indurain

3. Vaihto
ANDERSEN SOREN Kragh > ALAPHILIPPE Julian

10 000

----------


## JTu

Gilbert -> Izagirre G

----------


## OK93

van Avermaet -> Barguil

3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1500 FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 BARGUIL Warren
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MARTIN Guillaume

10000, 7/8

----------


## OJ

Team Top Alcohol

Warren Barquil 500
Egan Bernal 1500
Geraint Thomas 2000
Dan Martin 1500
Andre Greipel - 1500 > Tom Dumoulin - 2000
Kristoff - 1000
Terpstra - 500
John Degencolb - 500
Philippe Gilbert - 0
Tanel Kangert - 0

8/8

9500/10000

Tiimipomo täällä vähän unessa ja kuskit kolaroivat itsensä kisasta pihalle.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2.	70	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
3.	50	-	YATES Adam
4.	35	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
5.	30	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
6.	25	-	GESINK Robert
7.	20	-	VALGREN Michael
8.	16	-	MÜHLBERGER Gregor
9.	13	-	SOLER Marc
10.	10	-	LATOUR Pierre
11.	7	-	CARUSO Damiano
12.	5	-	MARTIN Guillaume
13.	3	-	VANENDERT Jelle
14.	2	-	MOLARD Rudy
15.	1	-	AMADOR Andrey

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GILBERT Philippe
välikiri:	20	-	LAPORTE Christophe
välikiri:	15	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
välikiri:	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	6	-	PICHON Laurent
välikiri:	4	-	BOUDAT Thomas
välikiri:	2	-	POLITT Nils
paras joukkue:	5	-	Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team

Tulokset 

1.	192	Yellow Dreamers
2.	190	Cybbe
3.	185	PK30
4.	185	ANDY&FRÄNK
5.	127	Nikodemus
6.	127	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	117	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	115	Team OK
9.	110	Paolo
10.	108	TetedeCourse
11.	100	Equipe Givrée
12.	92	Vigil Ignis
13.	90	Kossu
14.	75	Th90
15.	60	JupiteriUkko
16.	55	Team Tiger
17.	45	Indurain
18.	40	JandoA
19.	15	maupa
20.	15	Googol
21.	15	Vaihdan vain pakosta
22.	10	Team Top Alcohol
23.	0	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	2485	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	2481	Paolo
3.	2145	Indurain
4.	2113	Nikodemus
5.	2010	Team OK
6.	1891	Team Tiger
7.	1875	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1696	JandoA
9.	1655	Yellow Dreamers
10.	1631	PK30
11.	1583	maupa
12.	1500	Googol
13.	1491	Team Top Alcohol
14.	1479	Kossu
15.	1464	Cybbe
16.	1400	pulmark
17.	1297	Equipe Givrée
18.	1297	TetedeCourse
19.	1241	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	1053	Vigil Ignis
21.	973	JupiteriUkko
22.	901	Th90
23.	632	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	QUINTANA Nairo
2.	70	-	MARTIN Daniel
3.	50	-	THOMAS Geraint
4.	35	-	ROGLIC Primoz
5.	30	-	DUMOULIN Tom
6.	25	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
7.	20	-	BERNAL Egan Arley
8.	16	-	FROOME Christopher
9.	13	-	LANDA Mikel
10.	10	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
11.	7	-	MAJKA Rafal
12.	5	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
13.	3	-	BARDET Romain
14.	2	-	GAUDU David
15.	1	-	FUGLSANG Jakob

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	KANGERT Tanel
välikiri:	20	-	KANGERT Tanel
välikiri:	15	-	DURASEK Kristijan
välikiri:	10	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
välikiri:	6	-	HERRADA Jesús
välikiri:	4	-	MÜHLBERGER Gregor
välikiri:	2	-	SOLER Marc
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	225	Nikodemus
2.	202	Th90
3.	191	Googol
4.	180	Team Top Alcohol
5.	168	Team Tiger
6.	145	Kossu
7.	137	Equipe Givrée
8.	125	PK30
9.	119	pulmark
10.	115	maupa
11.	113	Paolo
12.	110	Vaihdan vain pakosta
13.	95	Indurain
14.	95	ANDY&FRÄNK
15.	91	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	90	Mansemankelin joukkue
17.	75	Vigil Ignis
18.	73	JupiteriUkko
19.	66	Team OK
20.	48	TetedeCourse
21.	43	Yellow Dreamers
22.	33	JandoA
23.	20	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	2594	Paolo
2.	2575	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	2338	Nikodemus
4.	2240	Indurain
5.	2076	Team OK
6.	2059	Team Tiger
7.	1966	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1756	PK30
9.	1729	JandoA
10.	1698	Yellow Dreamers
11.	1698	maupa
12.	1691	Googol
13.	1671	Team Top Alcohol
14.	1624	Kossu
15.	1519	pulmark
16.	1484	Cybbe
17.	1434	Equipe Givrée
18.	1345	TetedeCourse
19.	1336	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	1128	Vigil Ignis
21.	1103	Th90
22.	1046	JupiteriUkko
23.	742	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## maupa

Nieve, De Gendt, Pauwels -> Kristoff, Lampaert, Bodnar

----------


## Kossu

Gilbert keskeytti, Laporte tilalle

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> 2000 - THOMAS Geraint (12.)
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal (9. etapin jälkeen) -> 2000 - DUMOULIN Tom (12.)
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - GILBERT Philippe -> 0 LAPORTE Christophe (17.)
0 - VANMARCKE Sep -> 0 MARTIN Guillaume (15.)
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000, 5/8

----------


## Paolo

3500 FROOME Christopher ----> 3500 SAGAN Peter
2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 DEGENKOLB John
500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 JUNGELS Bob
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## PK30

0 - FRANK Mathias -> 0 - LAMPAERT Yves

3500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
1500 - ROGLIC Primoz
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - DEGENKOLB John
0 - KRAGH ANDERSEN Soren
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - IZAGIRRE Gorka

10000/10000
7/8

----------


## OK93

Fuglsang -> Degenkolb

----------


## Paolo

3500 SAGAN Peter ----> 3500 FROOME Christopher
2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 DEGENKOLB John
500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 JUNGELS Bob
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## tiger

Viimeinen vaihto 8/8 Team Tigerille: Froome ulos, Demare sisään.
DEMARE Arnaud		2000
THOMAS Geraint		2000
KRUIJSWIJK Steven		1000
DUMOULIN Tom		2000
MAJKA Rafal		500
VAN AVERMAET Greg		500
POZZOVIVO Domenico		500
TEN DAM Laurens		0
KANGERT Tanel		0
GILBERT Philippe		0
		8500

----------


## Paolo

Viimeinen vaihto täälläkin tigeriä peesaten:

3500 FROOME Christopher ——> 2000 DEMARE Arnaud
2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 DEGENKOLB John
500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 JUNGELS Bob
0 FRAILE Omar
0 IZAGIRRE Gorka

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	DEMARE Arnaud
2.	70	-	LAPORTE Christophe
3.	50	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
4.	35	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
5.	30	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
6.	25	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
7.	20	-	DEGENKOLB John
8.	16	-	SAGAN Peter
9.	13	-	PHINNEY Taylor
10.	10	-	DUPONT Timothy
11.	7	-	LAMPAERT Yves
12.	5	-	DE BUYST Jasper
13.	3	-	NAESEN Oliver
14.	2	-	JANSE VAN RENSBURG Reinardt
15.	1	-	GUARNIERI Jacopo

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DURBRIDGE Luke
välikiri:	20	-	VAN KEIRSBULCK Guillaume
välikiri:	15	-	TERPSTRA Niki
välikiri:	10	-	HAYMAN Mathew
välikiri:	6	-	BOUDAT Thomas
välikiri:	4	-	DURBRIDGE Luke
välikiri:	2	-	VANMARCKE Sep
paras joukkue:	5	-	Groupama - FDJ

Tulokset 

1.	141	JandoA
2.	86	Team OK
3.	85	Team Top Alcohol
4.	73	maupa
5.	55	Th90
6.	51	Mansemankelin joukkue
7.	51	TetedeCourse
8.	50	Indurain
9.	50	Vigil Ignis
10.	43	PK30
11.	40	Vaihdan vain pakosta
12.	36	Paolo
13.	35	Cybbe
14.	35	ANDY&FRÄNK
15.	22	Googol
16.	16	Yellow Dreamers
17.	16	Kossu
18.	16	Equipe Givrée
19.	7	pulmark
20.	7	JupiteriUkko
21.	0	Nikodemus
22.	0	Team Tiger
23.	0	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo

Tilanne 

1.	2630	Paolo
2.	2626	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	2338	Nikodemus
4.	2290	Indurain
5.	2162	Team OK
6.	2059	Team Tiger
7.	1966	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1870	JandoA
9.	1799	PK30
10.	1771	maupa
11.	1756	Team Top Alcohol
12.	1714	Yellow Dreamers
13.	1713	Googol
14.	1640	Kossu
15.	1526	pulmark
16.	1519	Cybbe
17.	1450	Equipe Givrée
18.	1396	TetedeCourse
19.	1371	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	1178	Vigil Ignis
21.	1158	Th90
22.	1053	JupiteriUkko
23.	782	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	ROGLIC Primoz
2.	70	-	THOMAS Geraint
3.	50	-	BARDET Romain
4.	35	-	MARTIN Daniel
5.	30	-	MAJKA Rafal
6.	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
7.	20	-	LANDA Mikel
8.	16	-	FROOME Christopher
9.	13	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
10.	10	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
11.	7	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
12.	5	-	JUNGELS Bob
13.	3	-	BERNAL Egan Arley
14.	2	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
15.	1	-	IZAGIRRE Ion

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	LANDA Mikel
välikiri:	20	-	GAUDIN Damien
välikiri:	15	-	BENNATI Daniele
välikiri:	10	-	SLAGTER Tom-Jelte
välikiri:	6	-	BURGHARDT Marcus
välikiri:	4	-	PÖSTLBERGER Lukas
välikiri:	2	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	253	Nikodemus
2.	235	Googol
3.	235	pulmark
4.	222	Equipe Givrée
5.	220	Kossu
6.	207	Vigil Ignis
7.	195	PK30
8.	188	maupa
9.	175	JupiteriUkko
10.	166	Team Tiger
11.	165	Paolo
12.	143	Team Top Alcohol
13.	110	Vaihdan vain pakosta
14.	105	ANDY&FRÄNK
15.	103	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	102	Indurain
17.	88	Mansemankelin joukkue
18.	87	Yellow Dreamers
19.	80	Team OK
20.	80	Th90
21.	69	Cybbe
22.	45	JandoA
23.	41	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	2795	Paolo
2.	2714	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	2591	Nikodemus
4.	2392	Indurain
5.	2242	Team OK
6.	2225	Team Tiger
7.	2069	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1994	PK30
9.	1959	maupa
10.	1948	Googol
11.	1915	JandoA
12.	1899	Team Top Alcohol
13.	1860	Kossu
14.	1801	Yellow Dreamers
15.	1761	pulmark
16.	1672	Equipe Givrée
17.	1588	Cybbe
18.	1476	ANDY&FRÄNK
19.	1437	TetedeCourse
20.	1385	Vigil Ignis
21.	1238	Th90
22.	1228	JupiteriUkko
23.	892	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	DUMOULIN Tom
2.	70	-	FROOME Christopher
3.	50	-	THOMAS Geraint
4.	35	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
5.	30	-	ANDERSEN Søren Kragh
6.	25	-	JUNGELS Bob
7.	20	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
8.	16	-	ROGLIC Primoz
9.	13	-	SOLER Marc
10.	10	-	HEPBURN Michael
11.	7	-	YATES Adam
12.	5	-	KÜNG Stefan
13.	3	-	CARUSO Damiano
14.	2	-	CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
15.	1	-	IZAGIRRE Ion

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
välikiri:	20	-	
välikiri:	15	-	
välikiri:	10	-	
välikiri:	6	-	
välikiri:	4	-	
välikiri:	2	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	255	Paolo
2.	230	Team Tiger
3.	199	Nikodemus
4.	187	ANDY&FRÄNK
5.	171	Googol
6.	171	Kossu
7.	160	Team Top Alcohol
8.	155	Indurain
9.	148	TetedeCourse
10.	146	pulmark
11.	133	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	128	Yellow Dreamers
13.	126	Vigil Ignis
14.	123	JupiteriUkko
15.	105	Vaihdan vain pakosta
16.	101	PK30
17.	91	Equipe Givrée
18.	80	Team OK
19.	71	maupa
20.	58	Mansemankelin joukkue
21.	7	Cybbe
22.	0	JandoA
23.	0	Th90

Tilanne 

1.	3050	Paolo
2.	2790	Nikodemus
3.	2772	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	2547	Indurain
5.	2455	Team Tiger
6.	2322	Team OK
7.	2202	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	2119	Googol
9.	2095	PK30
10.	2059	Team Top Alcohol
11.	2031	Kossu
12.	2030	maupa
13.	1929	Yellow Dreamers
14.	1915	JandoA
15.	1907	pulmark
16.	1763	Equipe Givrée
17.	1663	ANDY&FRÄNK
18.	1595	Cybbe
19.	1585	TetedeCourse
20.	1511	Vigil Ignis
21.	1351	JupiteriUkko
22.	1238	Th90
23.	997	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
2.	70	-	DEGENKOLB John
3.	50	-	DEMARE Arnaud
4.	35	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
5.	30	-	LAPORTE Christophe
6.	25	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
7.	20	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
8.	16	-	SAGAN Peter
9.	13	-	PASQUALON Andrea
10.	10	-	DE BUYST Jasper
11.	7	-	DUPONT Timothy
12.	5	-	BOUDAT Thomas
13.	3	-	VANMARCKE Sep
14.	2	-	CORT NIELSEN Magnus
15.	1	-	NAESEN Oliver

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
välikiri:	20	-	SCHAR Michael
välikiri:	15	-	GAUDIN Damien
välikiri:	10	-	POLITT Nils
välikiri:	6	-	DILLIER Silvan
välikiri:	4	-	VAN KEIRSBULCK Guillaume
välikiri:	2	-	PHINNEY Taylor
paras joukkue:	5	-	Wanty - Groupe Gobert

Tulokset 

1.	191	Team OK
2.	170	Team Top Alcohol
3.	141	JandoA
4.	121	maupa
5.	120	Paolo
6.	105	Th90
7.	100	Vigil Ignis
8.	86	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	86	Indurain
10.	86	PK30
11.	78	Googol
12.	56	TetedeCourse
13.	50	Team Tiger
14.	35	ANDY&FRÄNK
15.	35	Cybbe
16.	35	Vaihdan vain pakosta
17.	21	Kossu
18.	16	Yellow Dreamers
19.	16	Equipe Givrée
20.	0	Nikodemus
21.	0	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
22.	0	pulmark
23.	0	JupiteriUkko

Tilanne 

1.	3170	Paolo
2.	2858	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	2790	Nikodemus
4.	2633	Indurain
5.	2513	Team OK
6.	2505	Team Tiger
7.	2229	Team Top Alcohol
8.	2202	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	2197	Googol
10.	2181	PK30
11.	2151	maupa
12.	2056	JandoA
13.	2052	Kossu
14.	1945	Yellow Dreamers
15.	1907	pulmark
16.	1779	Equipe Givrée
17.	1698	ANDY&FRÄNK
18.	1641	TetedeCourse
19.	1630	Cybbe
20.	1611	Vigil Ignis
21.	1351	JupiteriUkko
22.	1343	Th90
23.	1032	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*20 % BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	406	JandoA
2.	397	Indurain
3.	326	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	325	TetedeCourse
5.	298	Kossu
6.	292	maupa
7.	290	Team OK
8.	276	Equipe Givrée
9.	265	Th90
10.	241	PK30
11.	230	ANDY&FRÄNK
12.	185	Nikodemus
13.	173	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	160	Yellow Dreamers
15.	157	Vigil Ignis
16.	133	Vaihdan vain pakosta
17.	119	Team Top Alcohol
18.	110	Googol
19.	91	JupiteriUkko
20.	76	Team Tiger
21.	76	Cybbe
22.	74	Paolo
23.	22	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	3244	Paolo
2.	3184	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	3030	Indurain
4.	2975	Nikodemus
5.	2803	Team OK
6.	2581	Team Tiger
7.	2462	JandoA
8.	2443	maupa
9.	2422	PK30
10.	2375	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	2350	Kossu
12.	2348	Team Top Alcohol
13.	2307	Googol
14.	2105	Yellow Dreamers
15.	2055	Equipe Givrée
16.	1966	TetedeCourse
17.	1929	pulmark
18.	1928	ANDY&FRÄNK
19.	1768	Vigil Ignis
20.	1706	Cybbe
21.	1608	Th90
22.	1442	JupiteriUkko
23.	1165	Vaihdan vain pakosta

*	TEAM	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	2	-	Movistar Team
2.	1	-	Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team
3.	1	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	105	TetedeCourse
2.	55	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	54	Paolo
4.	48	Cybbe
5.	42	PK30
6.	42	Th90
7.	42	Vaihdan vain pakosta
8.	32	JupiteriUkko
9.	31	Equipe Givrée
10.	30	Kossu
11.	27	Team Tiger
12.	21	Team OK
13.	21	Yellow Dreamers
14.	20	Team Top Alcohol
15.	18	pulmark
16.	16	Nikodemus
17.	12	Mansemankelin joukkue
18.	10	maupa
19.	9	Indurain
20.	9	Googol
21.	8	ANDY&FRÄNK
22.	0	JandoA
23.	0	Vigil Ignis

Tilanne 

1.	3298	Paolo
2.	3196	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	3039	Indurain
4.	2991	Nikodemus
5.	2824	Team OK
6.	2608	Team Tiger
7.	2464	PK30
8.	2462	JandoA
9.	2453	maupa
10.	2430	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	2380	Kossu
12.	2368	Team Top Alcohol
13.	2316	Googol
14.	2126	Yellow Dreamers
15.	2086	Equipe Givrée
16.	2071	TetedeCourse
17.	1947	pulmark
18.	1936	ANDY&FRÄNK
19.	1768	Vigil Ignis
20.	1754	Cybbe
21.	1650	Th90
22.	1474	JupiteriUkko
23.	1207	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	YOUTH	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	5	-	LATOUR Pierre
2.	4	-	BERNAL Egan Arley
3.	3	-	MARTIN Guillaume
4.	2	-	GAUDU David
5.	1	-	MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe

Tulokset 

1.	147	TetedeCourse
2.	63	JandoA
3.	63	maupa
4.	63	Googol
5.	63	Vaihdan vain pakosta
6.	44	Team Top Alcohol
7.	27	Team OK
8.	18	Kossu
9.	0	Paolo
10.	0	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	0	Indurain
12.	0	Nikodemus
13.	0	Team Tiger
14.	0	PK30
15.	0	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	0	Yellow Dreamers
17.	0	Equipe Givrée
18.	0	pulmark
19.	0	ANDY&FRÄNK
20.	0	Vigil Ignis
21.	0	Cybbe
22.	0	Th90
23.	0	JupiteriUkko

Tilanne 

1.	3298	Paolo
2.	3196	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	3039	Indurain
4.	2991	Nikodemus
5.	2851	Team OK
6.	2608	Team Tiger
7.	2525	JandoA
8.	2516	maupa
9.	2464	PK30
10.	2430	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	2412	Team Top Alcohol
12.	2398	Kossu
13.	2379	Googol
14.	2218	TetedeCourse
15.	2126	Yellow Dreamers
16.	2086	Equipe Givrée
17.	1947	pulmark
18.	1936	ANDY&FRÄNK
19.	1768	Vigil Ignis
20.	1754	Cybbe
21.	1650	Th90
22.	1474	JupiteriUkko
23.	1270	Vaihdan vain pakosta

*	MOUNTAINS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2.	7	-	BARGUIL Warren
3.	5	-	MAJKA Rafal
4.	3	-	THOMAS Geraint
5.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
6.	2	-	ROGLIC Primoz
7.	2	-	MARTIN Daniel
8.	1	-	QUINTANA Nairo
9.	1	-	KANGERT Tanel
10.	1	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven

Tulokset 

1.	405	ANDY&FRÄNK
2.	384	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	384	Yellow Dreamers
4.	350	Nikodemus
5.	336	Th90
6.	323	PK30
7.	279	Paolo
8.	273	JandoA
9.	248	Googol
10.	247	Vigil Ignis
11.	208	Team OK
12.	200	JupiteriUkko
13.	198	Equipe Givrée
14.	174	Team Tiger
15.	163	maupa
16.	159	Team Top Alcohol
17.	140	Indurain
18.	138	pulmark
19.	135	Mansemankelin joukkue
20.	117	Kossu
21.	95	Cybbe
22.	69	Vaihdan vain pakosta
23.	0	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	3577	Paolo
2.	3341	Nikodemus
3.	3331	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	3179	Indurain
5.	3059	Team OK
6.	2814	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	2798	JandoA
8.	2787	PK30
9.	2782	Team Tiger
10.	2679	maupa
11.	2627	Googol
12.	2571	Team Top Alcohol
13.	2515	Kossu
14.	2510	Yellow Dreamers
15.	2341	ANDY&FRÄNK
16.	2284	Equipe Givrée
17.	2218	TetedeCourse
18.	2085	pulmark
19.	2015	Vigil Ignis
20.	1986	Th90
21.	1849	Cybbe
22.	1674	JupiteriUkko
23.	1339	Vaihdan vain pakosta

----------


## Googol

*	POINTS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	7	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
3.	5	-	DEMARE Arnaud
4.	3	-	DEGENKOLB John
5.	3	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
6.	2	-	SUTHERLAND Rory
7.	2	-	PASQUALON Andrea
8.	1	-	THOMAS Geraint
9.	1	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
10.	1	-	MARTIN Daniel

Tulokset 

1.	395	Team OK
2.	378	JandoA
3.	312	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	297	Indurain
5.	268	PK30
6.	248	maupa
7.	221	Team Top Alcohol
8.	220	Equipe Givrée
9.	219	Kossu
10.	210	TetedeCourse
11.	153	Yellow Dreamers
12.	147	Vigil Ignis
13.	89	Nikodemus
14.	84	Th90
15.	82	Googol
16.	72	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
17.	71	ANDY&FRÄNK
18.	44	Paolo
19.	21	Vaihdan vain pakosta
20.	11	Team Tiger
21.	0	pulmark
22.	0	Cybbe
23.	0	JupiteriUkko
Tilanne 

1.	3643	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	3621	Paolo
3.	3476	Indurain
4.	3454	Team OK
5.	3430	Nikodemus
6.	3176	JandoA
7.	3055	PK30
8.	2927	maupa
9.	2886	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	2793	Team Tiger
11.	2792	Team Top Alcohol
12.	2734	Kossu
13.	2709	Googol
14.	2663	Yellow Dreamers
15.	2504	Equipe Givrée
16.	2428	TetedeCourse
17.	2412	ANDY&FRÄNK
18.	2162	Vigil Ignis
19.	2085	pulmark
20.	2070	Th90
21.	1849	Cybbe
22.	1674	JupiteriUkko
23.	1360	Vaihdan vain pakosta

*	OVERALL	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	25	-	THOMAS Geraint
2.	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	18	-	FROOME Christopher
4.	16	-	ROGLIC Primoz
5.	15	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
6.	14	-	BARDET Romain
7.	13	-	LANDA Mikel
8.	12	-	MARTIN Daniel
9.	11	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
10.	10	-	QUINTANA Nairo
11.	7	-	JUNGELS Bob
12.	7	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
13.	6	-	LATOUR Pierre
14.	6	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
15.	5	-	BERNAL Egan Arley
16.	3	-	KANGERT Tanel
17.	2	-	BARGUIL Warren
18.	2	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
19.	1	-	MAJKA Rafal
20.	1	-	CARUSO Damiano

Tulokset 

1.	1283	Nikodemus
2.	1056	Kossu
3.	981	PK30
4.	921	maupa
5.	901	Equipe Givrée
6.	863	Googol
7.	840	Th90
8.	820	JupiteriUkko
9.	807	pulmark
10.	783	Paolo
11.	727	Vigil Ignis
12.	670	Vaihdan vain pakosta
13.	654	Team OK
14.	645	Indurain
15.	630	TetedeCourse
16.	577	Team Top Alcohol
17.	576	Team Tiger
18.	549	ANDY&FRÄNK
19.	537	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
20.	525	JandoA
21.	504	Yellow Dreamers
22.	444	Mansemankelin joukkue
23.	175	Cybbe

Lopputulokset 

1.	4713	Nikodemus
2.	4404	Paolo
3.	4121	Indurain
4.	4108	Team OK
5.	4087	Mansemankelin joukkue
6.	4036	PK30
7.	3848	maupa
8.	3790	Kossu
9.	3701	JandoA
10.	3572	Googol
11.	3423	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	3405	Equipe Givrée
13.	3369	Team Tiger
14.	3369	Team Top Alcohol
15.	3167	Yellow Dreamers
16.	3058	TetedeCourse
17.	2961	ANDY&FRÄNK
18.	2910	Th90
19.	2892	pulmark
20.	2889	Vigil Ignis
21.	2494	JupiteriUkko
22.	2030	Vaihdan vain pakosta
23.	2024	Cybbe

----------


## Googol

Paras joukkue ilman vaihtoja oli

THOMAS Geraint	2000
DUMOULIN Tom	2000
MARTIN Daniel	1500
ROGLIC Primoz	1500
ALAPHILIPPE Julian	1000
KRISTOFF Alexander	1000
DEGENKOLB John	500
VAN AVERMAET Greg	500
CARUSO Damiano	0
GILBERT Philippe	0

joka keräsi 5896 pistettä.

----------


## Paolo

Kerrankin meinasi nassahtaa kulkemaan, mutta lopussa paras voitti selvällä piste-erolla. Onnea Nikodemus!

Ja kiitos vielä Googol, toivottavasti pelaillaan taas.

----------


## Jabadabado

Kiitoksia jälleen Googolille kisan järjestämisestä ja onnittelut voittajalle. Omalta kohdalta tällä kertaa jäi vaihtoja käyttämättä vaikka joukkueeseen jäi keskeyttäneitä, loma ja hienot säät teki sen että vaikka Tour tuli seuratuksi niin netissä roikkuminen oli hyvin vähäistä ja ei tullut siis muistettua päivittää joukkuetta kun tuli keskeytyksiä. Nibalin ja Gavirian keskeytys myös sotki oman ajatuksen siitä miten olin joukkueen rakentanut.

Vueltassa sitten uusi yritys.

----------


## tiger

Suurkiitos Googolille jälleen kerran kisan järjestämisestä! Oli kiva pelata.

----------


## Nikodemus

Hyvänen aika sentään, enpäs edes Tourin loppumisen aiheuttamalta masennukselta tullut edes tarkistaneeksi kisan lopputuloksia ennen tätä. =) Sattuipa tällä kertaa veikkaukset ilmeisen kohdalleen!

Kiitokset kisasta, tämä tuo kyllä mukavasti mielenkiintoa Grand Tourien seuraamiseen. Vueltassa nähdään!

----------

